# vsftpd --> FXP aktivieren ?



## Antrax (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Und zwar würde ich gerne von einem Root auf einen anderen per FTP Proggi. einige Dateien kopieren.
Dies geht ja normalerweise über FXP ...

Habe jetzt momentan zwei identische Suse Linux 9.1 Server mit vsftpd(und confixx stdd.) am laufen.
Nun, standardmäßig bin ich wie normalerweise auch vorgegangen, und habe folgende Befehle in die vsftpd.conf geschrieben :

pasv_enable=YES 
pasv_promiscuous=YES 
port_promiscuous=YES 
write_enable=YES 

Danach wie gewohnt den Server kurz rebootet ...

Nun, der FTP Server funktioniert weiterhin einwandfrei, nur klappt das Kopieren von einer Datei von root a nach root b trotzdem nicht.

Hier eine Log-File von FlashFXP :
_[L] Opening data connection IP: **.**.**.**PORT: *****_
_[L] LIST -al_
_[L] 150 Here comes the directory listing._
_[L] 226 Directory send OK._
_[L] List Complete: 725 bytes in 0,27 seconds (2,7 KB/s)_
_[L] TYPE I_
_[L] 200 Switching to Binary mode._
_[R] TYPE I_
_[R] 200 Switching to Binary mode._
_[L] PASV_
_[L] 227 Entering Passive Mode (**,***,**,***,**,**)_
_[R] PORT **,***,**,***,**,**_
_[R] 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV._
_[R] STOR test.jpg_
_[R] 425 Failed to establish connection._
_[R] Transfer Failed!_

So, und dann bricht er, wie man sieht, ab ...
Der Dateiname existiert danach zwar auf dem anderen Root, allerdings ist die Datei dort 0 byte groß 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen 

MfG antrax


----------

